# New to Woodlice



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a noob question for the vets. Do all froggers work with isopods? I seed all my tanks with springs. That said - I was told when i started into darts that isos were really only needed in a viv if keeping geckos and that the size and quantity of frog waste wasnt substantial enough to warrent such large microfauna. 
The more i read now the more I'm beginning to feel like i might be the only one who doesnt seed and feed with isos..
-Do the isopods take over the tank or will (3) leucs in a 29gal keep the population under control? (Do you see them all over the place?)
-Do most people seed and feed, or would seeding be enough.
-What are the difference between the different times of woodlice?

Any advice would be appriciated!


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

Not all froggers use isopods, it is really personal preference. I seed all of my vivs with isopods, and to be honest, I rarely see them unless I dig around. One of my tree frog vivs that is several years old has a TON of isopods under the leaf litter, driftwood, and substrate, yet I only see about 1-2 a day.

Isopods will eat the leaf litter and turn it back into nutrients for your live plants, the frogs will likely eat the young or smaller species of isopods, the isopods will also help to keep the frog poop in check. If you use clay substrate, your frogs will have an added source of calcium in the isopods that have substrate in their guts.

There are quite a few different types/species of woodlice, they come in different sizes and from different climate. None are better than any other, they are just different. The smaller species such as dwarf whites, dwarf striped, and purple micropods are good food for the frogs, adults are small enough for the frogs to eat. Larger species, such as grey, tan, giant orange, etc, are great janitors and the frogs will eat the young isopods.

It is really personal preference, you don't *have* to use isopods, but with the benefits they provide, why wouldn't you?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

They are also very easy to culture. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html


----------



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

Pumilo - I'm very familiar with this thread of yours! Ive been following your lead on springtail cultring. Thanks for the time you put in on that thread and for making it accessible here.
Golden state - Thank you as well for the helpfull information. I think i will pick up some dwarf isos sometime soon so i can begin culturing.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I use isopod on all my tanks. I seed heavily and eventually they naturalize. At one point, there were tons all over every surface but the frogs kept it in check. I find the white and the dwarf greys will establish a nice population. They are so strong that I dont have to feed the frogs as much. I see them picking away at the isos in the dirt all the time


----------

